# 67 GTO Drum to Disc conversio



## Mathew Sokos (Sep 6, 2016)

I know this topic has been discused before but need to clarify. I'm planning to convert my front brakes to disc and want to keep my 14"Rally I wheels. I've lookoed at quite a few kits but only saw the Right Stuff specific for 14". Does anyone have further thoghts on what specific kit would be best and what else would I need to get besides the kit.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Mathew Sokos said:


> I know this topic has been discused before but need to clarify. I'm planning to convert my front brakes to disc and want to keep my 14"Rally I wheels. I've lookoed at quite a few kits but only saw the Right Stuff specific for 14". Does anyone have further thoghts on what specific kit would be best and what else would I need to get besides the kit.


The disclosures for the last two plus decades by many corporate disc brake sellers, that their '69 single piston disc brake conversions don't fit with 14" wheel is a COP OUT, due to their inneptitude to be able to publicize that the '69 single piston disc brake setups dont fit with '64-68 drum brake 14" wheels, BUT do fit with '69+ 14" wheels. Its just easier for them to state "fits with 15" wheels or larger". All factory 14x7 wheels and all '69 and later 14x6 wheels fit with this common style disc brake caliper & caliper bracket. 

My own own experience installing stock style disc brake setups has led me to continue using nice number one condition used disc spindles, along with nice used '69+ style caliper brackets. Have personally examined several cheap poorly machined overseas disc brake spindles. The price on these repro disc spindles has dramatically dropped over the last 6-8 years, am not building chaep entry level flipper market cars. Every restoration I turn wrenches on, just can not risk the use of questionable quality cast steel spindles. Thus, Pirate Jack does not get my $$$, neither does CPP, or the Right Stuff. The small diam 8" & 9" brake boosters also preent a problem. Also refuse to use cheap Chinese bearings & races of any form.. I can understand there are posts on here supporting the Import junk, it's from a lack of long term experience with using quality components & blindly throwing a TON of trust in Chinese production of cast steel components.

-Desiring factory style '69 disc brakes, its not that hard to pick up some nice used disc spindles & caliper brackets, then order the rotors locally. Cross drilled rotors are junk, no reason to waste $$ on them. Calipers, caliper pins, andvdisc hoses are also avail through local parts store. dust caps, caliper pins, & disc hose brackets, new dust shields are avail from many sources including Inline Tube. Decisions will have to be made as to what style proportioning valve & if running a power booster or not. Both also effect the style of lines needed up front, & whether the entire front to rear brake line needs to be replaced.

Can litterally type on this for hours. Again, just went though this with a long time local customer.


----------



## machete007 (Dec 17, 2016)

Legend Series: Our most cost effective option - The Master Power Brakes Legend Series is a complete brake system to upgrade your drum brakes to the reliability and performance of disc brakes. These kits consist of OEM style cast-iron calipers and vented rotors. The Legend Series is our most cost effective kit and a great upgrade to your classic vehicle. Installation is a weekend project that will pay dividends for years to come.


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

*Ssbc*

It's my understanding that this kit from SSBC will work : Disc Brake Kit - Front - 1 (Single) Piston - Power - 11 inch rotors - Fits Drum Wheels - A123-23


----------

